# Softwareaktualisierung per Smart Switch oder per Software Update?



## Lichtbringer1 (9. März 2019)

Hallo Community,

installiert ihr eure Software Updates per Smart Switch oder per manueller Update Suche?

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Update per Smart Switch meist erheblich größer (4,4GB Smart Switch Android 9 Update vs 1,5GB Software Update auf dem Handy) ist als das Manuelle Update über die Softwareaktualisierung. Hat das einen Grund?

Da Smart Switch vom manuellen Update anscheinend blokiert wurde, wird jetzt die Notfallwiederherstellung vorgeschlagen, obwohl das Handy funktioniert...Aktualisieren kann man mit dem Programm anscheinend nicht....


----------



## Darkseth (10. März 2019)

Software Update (Sprich: OTA - Over The Air).

Smart Switch zeigt dir die komplette Firmware an, über OTA natürlich nur das, was auch aktualisiert wird.

Du merkst aber, Smart Switch ist nicht so das Wahre  Kann man deinstallieren. Ist vielleicht als Backup brauchbar, wobei ich das als solches auch nie genutzt habe.


----------



## audianer1990 (10. März 2019)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Smart Switch zeigt dir die komplette Firmware an, über OTA natürlich nur das, was auch aktualisiert wird.


Genau.

Smartswitch macht nur Sinn wenn OTA nicht klappt. Backup kann man auch per App auf dir SD Karte machen, den PC brauch man hierführ nicht


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. März 2019)

audianer1990 schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Smartswitch macht nur Sinn wenn OTA nicht klappt. Backup kann man auch per App auf dir SD Karte machen, den PC brauch man hierführ nicht



Man kann das komplette System auf die SD Karte ziehen?


----------



## audianer1990 (10. März 2019)

Jaein...

du ziehst persönliche Daten und Einstellungen auf die SD Karte. Keine App Daten und das System an sich auch nicht.

Ich mache das alle paar Tage mal. Wenn man das Gerät zurücksetzt oder wechselt sind dann alle Apps, Bilder, Musik und Systemeinstellungen wieder da.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. März 2019)

audianer1990 schrieb:


> Jaein...
> 
> du ziehst persönliche Daten und Einstellungen auf die SD Karte. Keine App Daten und das System an sich auch nicht.
> 
> Ich mache das alle paar Tage mal. Wenn man das Gerät zurücksetzt oder wechselt sind dann alle Apps, Bilder, Musik und Systemeinstellungen wieder da.



Beim Note 4 und s6 hat das ganze nur mit Bildern und Videos funktioniert.


----------



## audianer1990 (10. März 2019)

Inzwischen hat sich SmartSwitch "Leicht" verbessert.


----------

